# Top 3 things, that you wished..



## TSDTexan (Aug 7, 2022)

What are the top three things that you wish you had been told as a beginning white belt, that you found out later, that would have helped you in a huge way?


----------



## dunc (Aug 8, 2022)

Focus on defence first
Keep your elbows glued to your ribs and your hands by your neck
Turn on your side a little when being crushed

Oh and don’t drink the night before training


----------



## drop bear (Aug 8, 2022)

This.


----------



## Buka (Aug 8, 2022)

1. The fact that a person is wearing a Black Belt does not mean, in any way, shape or form, that that person has even the slightest idea of what he's saying or doing.

2. If you're teaching a lot of classes and still paying tuition, you might as well just bend all the way over so your Chief Instructor doesn't hurt his back.

3. Pressure test EVERYTHING.


----------

